# Wire wheels on a 99 Grand Marquis?



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I've got a 99 Grand Marquis LS. Originally I was going to get 20" chrome wire wheels and tires, but that's turning out to be more expensive than I had in mind. My car has 16" stock rims right now and new toyo tires. 

What could I do for relatively cheap that would look good?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

I say get some some 18 Spokes. Or go more simple and just wrap the stock wheels in Vogues.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Do you think it would look better if I got 16" spokes (gold or chrome) and used the current tires? or if I got 14" with whitewalls?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah 16's could look real good on there with the current tires. The tires are 225/60/16 right?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

put them 14"s on there homie

Just say no to big rim's :nono:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

17's or 18's wouldn't look bad as long as you didn't roll on rubberbands. I'm going 225/55/17's with 17 inch OG's on my 96 Continental. Say no to rubberbands :nono:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

wow im hearing put 16" with those chunky black wall tires :uh: put some 14's on it or just do it big and run 22 and up


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

14s


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

14'S


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

13's.. :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *The tires are 225/60/16 right?*


Yeah, they're 225/60/16. I wanted 20's but the cheapest I can find locally is $1,650 for rims, tires, and install. I'd get 14's with whitewalls and matching rims...but my car doesn't really have a distinct color to match them to.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

13s


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 17 2006, 03:41 PM~5446620
> *Yeah, they're 225/60/16. I wanted 20's but the cheapest I can find locally is $1,650 for rims, tires, and install. I'd get 14's with whitewalls and matching rims...but my car doesn't really have a distinct color to match them to.
> *


center golds :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of a 98 or newer Grand Marquis on 13's or 14's?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA_@May 17 2006, 04:42 PM~5446624
> *13s
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well, I've decided to get 14's with whitewalls and possibly paint my car or airbag it instead of 20's with lo pro tires. 

Now I just have to decide whether I want chrome, center gold, all gold, or a color, and what color to paint my car. Any suggestions?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Locally chrome 14's with 1/2 inch whitewalls will cost me $550...which has been the best price I've found so far. Unless I can find better I'll probably go with that.

What color do you think I should paint my car?

And does anyone know roughly how much a basic airbag setup would be?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 18 2006, 10:37 AM~5450390
> *Locally chrome 14's with 1/2 inch whitewalls will cost me $550...which has been the best price I've found so far. Unless I can find better I'll probably go with that.
> 
> What color do you think I should paint my car?
> ...


What about Homeboyz on here?

I think your calipers are to big to run 13's unless you switch some parts out.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *What about Homeboyz on here?
> 
> I think your calipers are to big to run 13's unless you switch some parts out.*


Homeboyz quoted me $565 shipped.

Did you mean 14's? Do I need to change anything to run 14's?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

I think you should keep that same color man. Its clean and would give it a good look. I say go with all chrome or center golds, not all golds.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I'm thinking of painting it red with chrome 14's and whitewalls. Do I need to change any parts out to put 14's on my car??


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of a 98 or newer Grand Marquis/Crown Victoria on 13's or 14's???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Okay I checked everything out today. I think I'm going to go with a metallic blue paint job (for $700) and 14x7" chrome rev. spokes with a 3 wing (for $550).


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Damn, that sounds good bro. Hope it works out.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=244838&hl=

here's my old one on 13'', it had 14''s till i did the 80''s front end swap.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well plans keep on changing. My car is being painted metallic blue right now.."high light blue pearl" for $700.

I think I might get 16" chrome rev. spokes with a 3 wing and use my current toyo tires (they only have about 7k miles on them). Ichiban Hydraulics (local) said $575 for OG Wire Wheels and Homeboyz said $425 for Excalibur Wire Wheels.

Are they the same quality?

Do you think 16" chrome rev. spokes will look good?


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

If you wanted 14's and juice for that car? Would you need 14x6 all around? or would 14x7 fit?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I went to a shop and they told me 14x7 reverse would fit.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 23 2006, 01:54 PM~5481924
> *Well plans keep on changing. My car is being painted metallic blue right now.."high light blue pearl" for $700.
> 
> I think I might get 16" chrome rev. spokes with a 3 wing and use my current toyo tires (they only have about 7k miles on them). Ichiban Hydraulics (local) said $575 for OG Wire Wheels and Homeboyz said $425 for Excalibur Wire Wheels.
> ...


rev 16''s will stock out atleast 2 inches. get 14''s fool.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

oh, but for 14''s u need to grind and use spacers or get the spindles from an 80's TC. 

PS- even if u get 16'', use a differnet tire, i mean one with a WW.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *rev 16''s will stock out atleast 2 inches.*


What do you mean? and the reason I'd use my current tires is I'm trying to save myself about $400...I'm 16 years old.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well maybe not a full two inches. maybe one. if u get reversed 16''s, be sure they are 16x7 and not 16x8

and lastly, ur car will look extremely tacking with reverse 16''s and stock 225/60-16 BW tires. you'd be better off leaving it stock and saving ur money till u can do it right.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

The cheapest I've found for 20'' spokes is $530 for the rims from Homeboyz, $128 for Sumitomo HTRZ II's (each) plus $34 shipping from Tire Rack...so $1,076 before mount and balance. Does anyone know how I can get this any cheaper?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I've also found some pretty good deals in ebay stores... $450 shipped for 16" standard chrome spokes. It said they were Starr Wire Wheels, *are these good?*

I also saw $515 shipped for 16" standard chrome spokes with a 2 year warranty made by OG Wire Wheels.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

NEW PAINT


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Will 16''x7" spokes fit my 225/60/16 tires?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice paint job homie, looks good. 16x7's should fit.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Do I have to go with standard or reverse? Can I do either? Do my rims have to be 16x7 with my tires? (225/60/16)


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## OakCliffRider (Oct 14, 2003)

You could probably use either std. or rev., but personally I think standards would look better.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I got dual side exit exhaust (no mufflers) and I'm getting the windows tinted and the chrome window pillars this week. 

I still haven't decided what to do for the rims. I'd like to do 14's with whitewalls because it's cheapest, but I don't want to grind anything.

I could do 16's and get 225/60/16 whitewalls. I'm thinking reverse would look better. Opinions? Would I need 16x7?

Does anyone know where I can get 225/60/16 whitewalls for cheap? And what brand?


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

nice paint......get some blue and gold spokes with a gold center size 14''


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

well i still say 13''s cuz 14''s look too big on a grand marquis. and on 13''s it still drives beautifully.


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jun 26 2006, 06:53 PM~5673123
> *well i still say 13''s cuz 14''s look too big on a grand marquis. and on 13''s it still drives beautifully.
> *


aight 13'' are fine but the blue gold would be a sick match on this car


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

yes i agree, kinda. i would get 5 13x7" with 155/80-13 ww tires. colored matched of course, blue dish with chrome lip, gold nipples, blue back spokes, chrome front spokes, chrome hub, chrome zenith spinner with blue chips. uffin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *yes i agree, kinda. i would get 5 13x7" with 155/80-13 ww tires. colored matched of course, blue dish with chrome lip, gold nipples, blue back spokes, chrome front spokes, chrome hub, chrome zenith spinner with blue chips.*


damn  

you ever seen a 98+ merc with a 5th wheel on the back?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 26 2006, 06:46 PM~5673408
> *damn
> 
> you ever seen a 98+ merc with a 5th wheel on the back?
> *


actually i was referring to the 5th as a spare, to stay in the trunk. but if u want a bumper kit, then get 6. just be sure to get the right kit.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I got 20% tint all around today. I'm waiting for the chrome window pillars to come in.

I'm curious, if I got small enough tires, could I fit 22" spokes without using spacers, air shocks, or jacking it up?


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 27 2006, 03:46 PM~5678445
> *Well I got 20% tint all around today. I'm waiting for the chrome window pillars to come in.
> 
> I'm curious, if I got small enough tires, could I fit 22" spokes without using spacers, air shocks, or jacking it up?
> *


go small on that bitch


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 27 2006, 02:46 PM~5678445
> *Well I got 20% tint all around today. I'm waiting for the chrome window pillars to come in.
> 
> I'm curious, if I got small enough tires, could I fit 22" spokes without using spacers, air shocks, or jacking it up?
> *


yes u can, but smaller looks better. and large wires arent very reliable...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *yes u can, but smaller looks better. and large wires arent very reliable... *


What size tire would I need? and why aren't they reliable?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 27 2006, 06:26 PM~5679525
> *What size tire would I need? and why aren't they reliable?
> *


265/35-22 ... and they leak and bend easier...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I'm thinking of getting either 16" reverse, 18" reverse, or 20" standard. I'd prefer 20", but that all depends how much they're gunna cost.

16" would be about $500 (same tires) and about $900 with whitewall tires. [rims on ebay and tires at sears]

Homeboyz said he'd do 18" reverse for $375 shipped... and with tires and mount/balance it would end up being about $750. [rims from Homeboyz and tires from ebay]

The cheapest I can find for 20" is about $1,150 after tires and mount/balance. [rims on ebay and tires on tirerack.com]


I was surprised how small 20" looked on a 98+ Grand Marquis. I found one on cardomain with 20"...



















My car after 20% tint...the chrome pillars won't come in for another week...


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

if u want big rims just do 22"...may as well do it right even though its wrong. 

16''s will look horrible, 18''s may rub, 20''s look like u tried but failed....


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

18 rev with gold centers and bluedish ..........oooowwwwwweeee be nasty!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepy-tee_@Jun 29 2006, 10:51 AM~5687602
> *18 rev with  gold centers and bluedish ..........oooowwwwwweeee be nasty!
> *


Yeah it would...but my car is covered in chrome so I think I wanna stay with chrome.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

paint job for 700? Damn.. did they do the door jams etc?


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by creepy-tee_@Jun 29 2006, 07:51 AM~5687602
> *18 rev with  gold centers and bluedish ..........oooowwwwwweeee be nasty!
> *


ok blue dish chrome spokes :biggrin: ...or blue front spokes chrome rear spokes


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jun 29 2006, 01:04 PM~5688321
> *paint job for 700? Damn.. did they do the door jams etc?
> *


Nah, door jams, trunk jam, and under hood were $75 extra...each.

I don't really mind the fact I didn't do the jams because my interior is tan/gold looking and the original color of the car was gold.

But, they scratched my rear bumper putting on the plate and they said they'd spray the trunk jam while they're fixing the scratch for free.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 29 2006, 09:39 AM~5688646
> *
> 
> I don't really mind the fact I didn't do the jams because my interior is tan/gold looking and the original color of the car was gold.
> ...


i think ur alone on that one


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jun 29 2006, 02:04 PM~5688752
> *i think ur alone on that one
> *


Well for $300 more for the doors alone... and $700 for the whole car...I can live with what I have.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 29 2006, 10:09 AM~5688797
> *Well for $300 more for the doors alone... and $700 for the whole car...I can live with what I have.
> *


i rather be able to open my door with people around. but maybe thats just me. anyways paint looks nice in pics...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Okay, so when I got my windows tinted, the guy said to not roll down my windows for at least 48 hours. It's been almost 3 days now and I'm going to roll them down today. 

When I was at the shop he said something about cleaning the windows with a little bit of soap and water in a spray bottle if I needed to clean them. Was this just during the 48 hour period? Can I use regular carwash soap on my windows and spray my windows with the hose now?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I finally got a hold of the shop. He said I could wash them normally, but not to wash the inside of the windows for about 2 weeks.

If I go with 20" spokes, I want tires that are going to last. I want tires with a good tread number. It seems like all these Wanli tires and whatnot I find on ebay have a tread of like 280. How long would something like that last?


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jun 30 2006, 02:17 PM~5695783
> *Well I finally got a hold of the shop. He said I could wash them normally, but not to wash the inside of the windows for about 2 weeks.
> 
> If I go with 20" spokes, I want tires that are going to last. I want tires with a good tread number. It seems like all these Wanli tires and whatnot I find on ebay have a tread of like 280. How long would something like that last?
> *


if ya gonna do it big go at least 22''.........but i still say go small


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What's the best tire size for an 18" rev. rim on my grand marquis?

and does anyone have any pictures of 18" reverse spokes??
(pic of the rim itself or rims on any car)


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

damn homie you just have no idea what you want do you? 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 22. . . lol. nah homie go with 13 or 14s dawg. especially if you worried bout money. 20s or 22s aint cheap at all man. especially when you get into tires


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> *damn homie you just have no idea what you want do you? 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 22. . . lol. nah homie go with 13 or 14s dawg. especially if you worried bout money. 20s or 22s aint cheap at all man. especially when you get into tires*


no idea lol...

*22-* I think 22's would look best on my car...but I just can't afford it. 

*20-* My first preference would be to go with 20's, but after tires and mount and balance it's going to come to about $1,100

*18-* Next I'd want to go with rev. 18's...and they'd cost around $700 after tires and mount and balance.

*16-* For a while I thought about going with rev. 16's and keeping the tires I have. But I get the feeling it's just going to look plain ugly. Then I thought to myself I can just get whitewalls later, but that would cost more than 18's with tires.

*14-* I'd get 14's but I dont want to grind the calipers. Plus my cars a daily driver on the highway at 75mph+ so my dad's a little worried about the tires not being able to handle it.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

So does anyone have a picture of 18" reverse spokes?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

14s or 13s


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 4 2006, 06:14 AM~5713113
> *14- I'd get 14's but I dont want to grind the calipers. Plus my cars a daily driver on the highway at 75mph+ so my dad's a little worried about the tires not being able to handle it.
> *


homie, i beofer i sold me 98 merc, i drove 90 on the freeway with 13''s and hydraulics, minimum 80 miles a day, 7 days a week. 

all you have to do is swap spindles from a 91-94, and throw them on. aint no thang.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of a 98+ grand marquis/crown vic on 14's?


Frogg, do you have a picture of your grand marquis at normal riding height...like what my car would look like without hydraulics?

How much did the spindles cost you?

and exactly what do I need...all the parts?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 5 2006, 08:02 AM~5718680
> *Does anyone have a picture of a 98+ grand marquis/crown vic on 14's?
> Frogg, do you have a picture of your grand marquis at normal riding height...like what my car would look like without hydraulics?
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=244838&hl=

theres pics of it on 13''s, back normal but front lifted, just picture it lower in the front. and the spindles wont cost much, get them at the junkyard. $100 for spindles w/ brakes.

u need 91-94 town car/grand marquis/crown vic spindles, rotors, calipers, and pads. and just the front.


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=230845&hl=

here it is juiced on 14''s, as u can tell they look to big


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Damn, I love that car on 14's...









I'd ride like that all day if my car was juiced.


Well, I got the window pillars finally...




























> *theres pics of it on 13''s, back normal but front lifted, just picture it lower in the front. and the spindles wont cost much, get them at the junkyard. $100 for spindles w/ brakes.
> 
> u need 91-94 town car/grand marquis/crown vic spindles, rotors, calipers, and pads. and just the front.*


Why just the front? and what did you buy at the junkyard and what did you buy new?


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 5 2006, 02:56 PM~5720888
> *Why just the front? and what did you buy at the junkyard and what did you buy new?
> *


cuz the rear is fine, no need to mess with it.(the front brakes are bigger). i bought just the spindle, then bought the brakes new cuz they didnt have decent brakes already on the spindle


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone have a picture of reverse 18's???


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OakCliffRider_@May 17 2006, 06:11 AM~5443588
> *Yeah 16's could look real good on there with the current tires. The tires are 225/60/16 right?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

As of 2:34 PM June 10th, I think I'm going with rev. 18's or 20's (rev. if possible).


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

go with 14's it will look clean as hell i got a 2000 grand marquis same color as yours was when you got yours where did you get yours painted and how much?????


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

go 14's!!!!

it'll look clean!

anything bigger than 14 is stupid, and 13's with stock ride height on that car youll scrape all over

my brother has 15's on his grand marquis, and its alright, but...


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 18 2006, 10:50 AM~5450922
> *Homeboyz quoted me $565 shipped.
> 
> Did you mean 14's? Do I need to change anything to run 14's?
> *


to put 14's on that car you have to grind the lugnut studs in the back down a little and up front use half inch spacers and grint the calipers down till they fit, i have the same car








i stiil have to get the spacers for the front.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frogg_@Jul 5 2006, 11:21 AM~5719106
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=230845&hl=
> 
> here it is juiced on 14''s, as u can tell they look to big
> *


damn those 13's look so much better ima do that. how much did you pay for parts?


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

if you change the upper conrol arm,spindle,and rotor, does the wheel speed sensor for traction control still hookup right?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jan 13 2007, 08:07 PM~6979313
> *to put 14's on that car you have to grind the lugnut studs in the back down a little and up front use half inch spacers and grint the calipers down till they fit, i have the same car
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I forgot all about this topic... hey post a pic up when you're finsished puttin the 14's on.


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah, will do


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWinFLA_@Jan 13 2007, 06:07 PM~6979313
> *to put 14's on that car you have to grind the lugnut studs in the back down a little and up front use half inch spacers and grint the calipers down till they fit, i have the same car
> 
> 
> ...


question i got a 2000 grand marquis and i am wanting to order some 13's again but i do not know b/c i do not know anyone that will make them fit right without haveing to swap the front suspension do you know i am in central FL so i was thinkin of getting 14's but i do not like 14's i want 13's when i had 13's on it before i had to grind down the cliper alottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt like 4 hours maybe 5 and i have to put like 4 washers on each stud in front and put a spacer and it wobbled like hell so i need some one that knows what they are doing to do it for me and i will pay them even if they have to get a hole new spindal from a 90 lincoln towncar and the front sway bar and the lower ball joints that is all you need to do the damn swap on the grand marquis to make the 13's fit but i do not feel like fooling with it lol if anyone is interested in doing it let me know ASAP here is my e-mail [email protected] let me know SOON b/c i need to order the rims beginning of FEB thanks alot here is a pic of the car


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

fuckin nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

thanks homie i do not see that many grand marquis with 13's on them like 98 and up i want to see more though them bitches are cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn on 13's


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

here mines


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 17 2007, 09:19 PM~7017086
> *here mines
> 
> 
> ...


tight tight put some 13's on it and tint the windows and paint it and then jucie it


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 fuckin motivation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 17 2007, 08:21 PM~7017123
> *tight tight put some 13's on it and tint the windows and paint it and then jucie it
> *


who you telling!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

Is that red one yours to homie


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 17 2007, 09:33 PM~7017229
> *Is that red one yours to homie
> *


nah man it is a guy in my town


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jan 18 2007, 02:58 PM~7023263
> *nah man it is a guy in my town
> *


oh ok thats kool I have pics of it hopping :biggrin: a lil update today homie I got the tint's ons windows 15 %


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 18 2007, 07:29 PM~7025022
> *oh ok thats kool I have pics of it hopping  :biggrin: a lil update today homie I got the tint's ons windows 15 %
> *


tight tight


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Did a little photoshopping...

I could get those 20's with tires on the car for about $950, what do you guys think?


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

dont do 20's , theyre too small itll look weird . you gotta ride 13's,14's, or 22's and up nuthin in between that.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I don't want to jack my car up for 22's, and I don't want to grind my calipers for 13's or 14's. And I don't feel comfortable using junkyard brakes from a shitbox to put 13's or 14's on.


Why does my car have to be so difficult lol.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

mine on 14's its a 95 though...


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i think i am just gunna go with 14's and the get a good aliment


----------



## LOWinFLA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 20 2007, 02:45 PM~7040025
> *Well I don't want to jack my car up for 22's, and I don't want to grind my calipers for 13's or 14's. And I don't feel comfortable using junkyard brakes from a shitbox to put 13's or 14's on.
> Why does my car have to be so difficult lol.
> *


22's fit right on , you just gotta get the right tires.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=244838&hl=

fuckin clean!!!!!!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 10:38 PM~7042347
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=244838&hl=
> 
> fuckin clean!!!!!!
> *


yeah this is da froggs but he will not tell anyone how he did it to put 13's on it so easy i wish he would i would pay himt to tell me b/c i think this is the only one i know of that has 13's on it without any problem


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What is the equivalent offset number for "reverse" 18x8's?

Does anyone know if 18x8 reverse spokes with 245/45/18 tires will fit???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

WhitePapi2006

ANY UPDATES


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

15/7 STANDERS GOLD CENTERS 530 SHIPPPPED


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 17 2006, 12:15 PM~5445437
> *13's.. :biggrin:
> *



triple gold with mercury chips :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Feb 21 2007, 05:10 PM~7318642
> *Anyone?
> *


AY MY BRO GOTS SOME 20'S 4 SALE OFF HIS 02 MERC,THEY NEED NEW TIRES BUT I THINK HE'LL LET GO FOR 800,I'LL TRY TO GET SOME PICS IF WANT.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Feb 24 2007, 01:22 AM~7340155
> *15/7  STANDERS GOLD  CENTERS  530  SHIPPPPED
> 
> 
> ...


Any 16x7? :biggrin:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What do you guys think about some 16", 17", or 18" spokes with some semi-low profile tires... maybe like some 17's on 245/45/17's



something along the lines of this but a thicker sidewall and not lowered...










(Those are 17's with 225/40/17's)


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Also, what are some ways to lower these cars besides hydraulics and airbags?

I've heard of people heating and cutting the coil springs, as well as ordering custom springs from coilsprings.com... are there any other ways?










Here's a vic with 2" drop lowering springs from coilsprings.com and 245/45/17's up front.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What do you guys think about some chrome 16x7 100 spoke standards wrapped in some 225/60/16 .5" whitewalls?


----------

